# JD color/marking issues



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

I was yelled at for no good reason, so I've decided to start my own thread. I apologize for "hijacking" threads, although I just thought that topics of similar content were supposed to be combined. It was unintentional.

I need help with a JD problem. I have already sexed them, so I no longer need help with that. I am just wondering why their color is so dull.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

One thing that helps is feeding them the best food with natural color enhancing ingredients. Another thing to check is that you are providing them with stable water conditions near their preferred pH and hardness, and they have enough room, and hiding places. Cichlids change color contrast with mood so keeping them in a compatible combination might also help in the long run.


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

Ape-Fish said:


> One thing that helps is feeding them the best food with natural color enhancing ingredients. Another thing to check is that you are providing them with stable water conditions near their preferred pH and hardness, and they have enough room, and hiding places. Cichlids change color contrast with mood so keeping them in a compatible combination might also help in the long run.


Thank you very much. I just bought them yesterday at lfs, so I suppose it's possible they're still stressed from the move. They are doing fine and swimming a lot. I can't wait until they start to spawn


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

> providing them with stable water conditions near their preferred pH and hardness


I'm going to have to respectfully disagree with this statement. Jack Dempseys have been bred in captivity for thousands of generations. The ph and hardness specifics are a thing of the past for them. Consistency is key when it come to 90% of central american cichlids, especially common ones in the pet trade like convicts, jack dempseys, firemouths.

There's two major reasons why your JD's look washed out. 
One would be they were just moved. 
The second would be your lightly colored background and substrate. 
I guarantee if you painted the back and sides of your aquarium dark blue or even black and changed your substrate to black sand you'd have the deep blue jd's you're after.

What size tank are they in?
How big are these jd's?
Did you just get all four or did you have the male?


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

you werent yelled at in the other thread, you were simply told to make a new one and not to hijack. there WAS NO YELLING involved. lol

anyway theres a reason, say someone like you had "searched" for information about sexing JD's and the only time people posted info on how to sex them was in threads about something else then it would be difficult to find any information.

when you make a post you make it not only for yourself but people in the future and having your own thread with 1 subject, with clear titles to the thread, makes it easier months from now for people to look through.

anyway TFG was right on on why your fish were washed out... let them settle in (JD's can be skittish anyway) give them some decorations, plants, or wood, that they can use for cover to make them feel more secure, put a black or blue backgroud on and see what happens.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Be patient Ann, they'll settle in and grow into the Dempseys you have heard so much about. And the sooner you arrange the tank to their liking, the less likely they will grow into the skittish fish we (unfortunately) hear too much about.

Using a solid background removes the fear of a threat coming in from the back. Covering the sides gives them even more security. My preferred method is simply latex house paint. It covers completely and consistently plus is simple to remove if you ever decide to change it. I also use super thin pieces of pressboard with rock faces printed on them (easily found at Home Depot/Lowes).

I use light colored Pool Filter Sand and have plenty of very dark Dmepseys. So although a darker substrate may help, it's not required. I chose my substrate (Pool Filter Sand) because it's cheap, easy to clean, large grained (less risky for filters) and cheap (I count cheap twice  ).

But I consider having ample 'caves' more important than substrate and equal to a good background. I try to have more caves than I do fish, and then I find the fish don't use the caves so much. If I have 4 fish and 3 caves, the fish stay in their caves to keep claim on their territory. But with 4 fish and 6 caves, there's plenty for everyone so they aren't so protective of their favorite cave. I've found my fish most prefer a cave with a larger front door and a smaller back door that also has a solid 'ceiling'. The small back door isn't necessary but in my experience is appreciated.

Remember the caves and the backgrounds are for security, so anything else we can do to offer them the illusion of security reduces skittishness and darkens them up. Floating plants are another thing that helps...

Best of luck and again, be patient


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

> What size tank are they in?
> How big are these jd's?
> Did you just get all four or did you have the male?


[/quote]

They are in a 38 gallon long tank (I know I need a bigger tank), one is about 2 inches long, the three females are juveniles.

I bought all four together at lfs 2 days ago.

I plan on painting my background black, but not sure about the sides. I want to make a background, but I want to wait until my 110 gallon tank is ready.

Thank you for all the help


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I understand you can't get everything at once (oh boy do I understand that...)

But keep in mind if they grow up nervous and skittish they may stay that way even when moving them to better conditions. Just like people, the infulences of childhood last a lifetime


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you have the 110 now?


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> Do you have the 110 now?


It is being re sealed. It sprung a leak when I had my other fish in it that I no longer have (mixed tetras and barbs).

So I'm waiting for the guy at LFS who fixes tanks to get to it.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Life's what happens when you making other plans eh?


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

If the guy would get it in gear, I would have the tank back. It's been 3 months :x

My JD's seem to huddle behind the heater/filter tube as well. Is this normal or maybe because my red zebra is tormenting the #$&% out of them?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Fish that feel vulnerable hide... Young Dempseys seem to be worse than most similar species at becoming skittish...

Kick that LFS guy in the pants and get him moving 

(And Ann, this is the sort of helpful small talk that takes place in 'your' thread that we couldn't really do when related questions are asked in someone else's thread  )


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Remove the red zebra if you want the JD's to warm up to you. I've got a tank full of six at the moment waiting to see who hangs out with who the most, that and I'm attempting to get them to warm up to me... The largest male is 6-7" then there's three other males that are about 4-5 inches. Then two females that are bout 3-4"... They're in a bare tank with just a sponge filter. The only one with color is the largest male :lol:


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:



> Remove the red zebra if you want the JD's to warm up to you. I've got a tank full of six at the moment waiting to see who hangs out with who the most, that and I'm attempting to get them to warm up to me... The largest male is 6-7" then there's three other males that are about 4-5 inches. Then two females that are bout 3-4"... They're in a bare tank with just a sponge filter. The only one with color is the largest male :lol:


They are starting to be less skittish. I painted my background and sides black this morning, and they are coloring up nicely. Now to get some real caves lol. I've been hanging out in the DIY section for ideas haha.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help . I was worried they were sick or something, but they're fine now. My zebra is also calming down, as they're slowly claiming territories, etc.


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

here is a photo of mine, i have this big guy in a 140 wit black sand. the darker the substrate helps with color a bunch! best of luck.


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats about what mine look like. My male is actually darker and more vibrant at the moment. I can't get a good picture of him cause he won't come out of hiding. Painting my sides/back dark really helped a lot.

I'll post pics when he comes out. he really is gorgeous.


----------

